# Signing in: I am not "remembered"



## jessicacarr (Oct 25, 2009)

even tho i check mark "remember me"  it never remembers me.  arrrgh.  please help.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 25, 2009)

It's most likely how you have your browser set to handle "cookies". Either you do not have it set to accept cookies -or- you have it set to erase the cookies (usually along with your browsing history for that session) when you close your browser.


----------



## jessicacarr (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks, i'll give it a whirl


----------



## kerstenpretty21 (Nov 16, 2009)

*reply*

it happens a lot when the administrator doesnt approved your application yet. after you verify your email account the administrator have to moderate your account again and decide if he accept your application. it tooks a week or acouple of days. depends on the site.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2009)

kerstenpretty21 said:


> it happens a lot when the administrator doesnt approved your application yet. after you verify your email account the administrator have to moderate your account again and decide if he accept your application. it tooks a week or acouple of days. depends on the site.


This is not correct here.


----------

